# A new rider has been added to your queue.



## cdm813 (Jan 9, 2017)

This kills me. Not on a Line, but as I'm dropping off a Lyft passenger, I get a message that "A new rider has been added to your queue." Wait, I didn't even accept a new ride -- now it's auto-accept and I have to cancel and kill my cancel rate because you didn't ask me if I wanted to accept the new ride?

And sometimes when I'm coming off a standard Lyft they'll auto-accept a Line. NO!


----------



## Old Smokey (Sep 13, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> This kills me. Not on a Line, but as I'm dropping off a Lyft passenger, I get a message that "A new rider has been added to your queue." Wait, I didn't even accept a new ride -- now it's auto-accept and I have to cancel and kill my cancel rate because you didn't ask me if I wanted to accept the new ride?
> 
> And sometimes when I'm coming off a standard Lyft they'll auto-accept a Line. NO!


All you have to do is press "go off line." It will let you finish the existing fare without the possibility of getting another fare.


----------



## Skinny1 (Sep 24, 2015)

I go offline.... after every ride, both uber and lyft. I chose my rides.


----------



## DidIDoThat (Jan 9, 2017)

If this happens often, after accepting your ride, hit the online button and agree that it is last ride. Then when you arrive, before you hit the drop off button, click the last ride button on top and turn off the last ride, then drop off, leave rating and finish and you will remain online all without ever going offline and without the worry of the auto add.

This doesn't happen to me, but I purposely use the above option when heading into areas that I know that I would prefer to "not" auto receive rides from. There are some areas that I don't mind taking them, especially when I know that there will be few rides available in that area to begin with, and often times, even though they may be line rides, they pay to get me out of the area I am in and back to an area I want to be.


----------



## Raven087 (Jul 10, 2017)

If you cancel an auto-accept it does NOT affect your cancel rate. 
You should contact support if you are seeing otherwise. I cancel those all the time, especially when in a surge zone...because it is probably out of the surge zone


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

Raven087 said:


> If you cancel an auto-accept it does NOT affect your cancel rate.


How do you know this


----------



## 2CV750CC (Nov 18, 2015)

hate these add on things, you can't see rating or PT


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

You can cancel the added rider on Lyft w/o a penalty. Not hard at all.


----------



## fairsailing (May 16, 2016)

Bart McCoy said:


> How do you know this


It actually says it in the app. As long as you cancel before dropping your current rider, it says the cancel of the future rider will not count against your acceptance rate. I so rarely leave auto-accept on that I have not actually checked to see if what they say actually happens. But since it has been a long time since they have offered me a bonus that requires 90%, I really don't care much.

My bigger beef is that you can't see the rating of the future rider ever, which for me is a non-starter, and why I almost never leave auto-accept on. I am picky about who I let in my vehicle.

(Of course if you crash your vehicle due to all the Lyft management they make you do while driving now, they will immediately deactivate you and you are out $2,500. That is a few Lyft rides in my world.

Seriously, here during the day, about half the erratic drivers have an Uber or Lyft sticker on the car. Rant off.)


----------



## Talcire (May 18, 2016)

"you can't see the rating of the future rider" is also my concern.


----------



## Trump Economics (Jul 29, 2015)

cdm813 said:


> This kills me. Not on a Line, but as I'm dropping off a Lyft passenger, I get a message that "A new rider has been added to your queue." Wait, I didn't even accept a new ride -- now it's auto-accept and I have to cancel and kill my cancel rate because you didn't ask me if I wanted to accept the new ride?
> 
> And sometimes when I'm coming off a standard Lyft they'll auto-accept a Line. NO!


Agree with others. Acceptance rate isn't altered if you cancel on an auto. Also, you can hit Last Ride in advance, and if you forget to do so, let the new call come in and just close the Lyft app. The system will detect this is reassign the call, which means your acceptance rate won't be altered because you never cancelled.


----------

